# Yamaha YS624 Lightning problem!? Help!



## [email protected]

Hi!
I got a Yamaha YS624 around year 1995-1997 i have bought light for it but it is two cables out from the alternator one yellow and one blue. Is it + and - or what?

can anyone help me find out whitch i should use for my light?

Adding a pic with so you can see.



Regards
Tommy


----------



## superedge88

What do the wires test out at? Can help you a lot if you test the wires with a meter.


----------



## [email protected]

superedge88 said:


> What do the wires test out at? Can help you a lot if you test the wires with a meter.



When i test it with meter switched to Vac - 200 it shows: 43. Even if i switch + and -. There is no - in front of the numbers.


----------



## superedge88

[email protected] said:


> When i test it with meter switched to Vac - 200 it shows: 43. Even if i switch + and -. There is no - in front of the numbers.


Try testing each wire separately using the engine as the negative.


----------



## [email protected]

superedge88 said:


> Try testing each wire separately using the engine as the negative.


Ive tryed with solid engine negative but then both cables shows 0 on the multimeter


----------



## superedge88

Are you also testing using the DC setting? I don't mean to pepper you with questions, but it's all part of the trouble shooting.


----------



## [email protected]

superedge88 said:


> Are you also testing using the DC setting? I don't mean to pepper you with questions, but it's all part of the trouble shooting.


Yep, ive tryed alle the functions on the meter, it show 0 on all exept Vac witch = 44. both with engine as negative and not. I only get 44. But if I connect the led light to both wires it lights up, no matter witch cable i use as negative. no problem, im glad to get help 

(sorry for my bad english, from norway)


----------



## superedge88

When you connect your LED and get it to light can you please then test the wire that it is connected to and tell us the voltage? So you will be telling us the voltage under load.


----------



## [email protected]

superedge88 said:


> When you connect your LED and get it to light can you please then test the wire that it is connected to and tell us the voltage? So you will be telling us the voltage under load.



When i try the led with one cable and negative to engine i get no light.
But if i try both + and - on the led connected to both cables (blue and yellow on snowblower) it lights up. even if i switches the cable with eachother.

does that mean it doesnt matter witch cable i use for + and -?


----------



## superedge88

[email protected] said:


> When i try the led with one cable and negative to engine i get no light.
> But if i try both + and - on the led connected to both cables (blue and yellow on snowblower) it lights up. even if i switches the cable with eachother.
> 
> does that mean it doesnt matter witch cable i use for + and -?


What that means is that you are dealing with an AC circuit which switches positive and negative at about 40-60hertz, so it does not matter which wire you connect the positive or negative to. With the LED connected to this circuit please test the wires so that we know what voltage the circuit is providing under load. What is the wattage of your LED light? Does it have a built in rectifier to keep the LED flickering with the alternating current? What is the rated voltage range of your LED?


----------



## [email protected]

superedge88 said:


> What that means is that you are dealing with an AC circuit which switches positive and negative at about 40-60hertz, so it does not matter which wire you connect the positive or negative to. With the LED connected to this circuit please test the wires so that we know what voltage the circuit is providing under load. What is the wattage of your LED light? Does it have a built in rectifier to keep the LED flickering with the alternating current? What is the rated voltage range of your LED?


I wil measure with load tomorrow. the led is 18W, no built in rectifier but ive baught a rectifier in addition to the led light. The amp draw is: 1.2A /9-30V. i wil try again tomorrow and see how it works out


----------



## Coby7

Just connect the 2 wires from the Yamaha stator to the 2 AC inputs on your bridge rectifier, then connect + of bridge to positive of LED light and negative to the other wire. You should be good.


----------



## Normex

[email protected] said:


> I wil measure with load tomorrow. the led is 18W, no built in rectifier but ive baught a rectifier in addition to the led light. The amp draw is: 1.2A /9-30V. i wil try again tomorrow and see how it works out


You should read the thread further if you should also add a capacitor with the rectifier. Just saying.

Btw even adding a dozen capacitors, it still won't emit lightning!


----------



## big_swede

[email protected] said:


> Hi!
> I got a Yamaha YS624 around year 1995-1997 i have bought light for it but it is two cables out from the alternator one yellow and one blue. Is it + and - or what?
> 
> can anyone help me find out whitch i should use for my light?
> 
> Regards
> Tommy


Hi,

I was under the impression that all YS624 came with pre-installed wiring for a light, two connections located under the "dashboard" to the right. Mine at least had them, see this post for a report on light installation;

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Let there be light! YS624

/big_swede


----------



## Coby7

Older Yamahas didn't.


----------



## db130

You can tell by the rubber vibration isolation mounts that this is a later model Yamaha with the plastic gas tank. Those are the correct wires for the light. However, it is indeed an AC power source.


----------



## bass_on_tap

superedge88 said:


> What that means is that you are dealing with an AC circuit which switches positive and negative at about 40-60hertz, so it does not matter which wire you connect the positive or negative to. With the LED connected to this circuit please test the wires so that we know what voltage the circuit is providing under load. What is the wattage of your LED light? Does it have a built in rectifier to keep the LED flickering with the alternating current? What is the rated voltage range of your LED?


How do you know if the LED light you have contains a "built in rectifier"? I have looked at a number of lights and none of the descriptions mention "built in rectifier". Almost all say 9vdc-32vdc but nothing about a rectifier. Thanks


----------



## Coby7

If it says 9-32 volts this means it has its own regulated supply regualtor. If it doesn't say AC or DC chances are it can take both.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Ektommy, how about posting a link to the light so we can "see" what it is you're trying to hook up to your machine


----------



## bass_on_tap

Coby7 said:


> If it says 9-32 volts this means it has its own regulated supply regualted. If it doesn't say AC or DC chances are it can take both.


Great! Thanks for this information. All of the LED's lights I have are rated 9-32 volts so I'll give them a try without an external bridge rectifier.


----------

